# Direct Debit guarantee in Spain?



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

Does Spain have an equivalent?

What happens if a utility company starts deducting money from your account fraudulenty? What is the recourse to action?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

expatmat said:


> Does Spain have an equivalent?
> 
> What happens if a utility company starts deducting money from your account fraudulenty? What is the recourse to action?


You can legitimately ask the bank to 'reclaim' or 'recover' the money. You then ask your bank to put a block on all future debits.

This will force the company to send you a paper bill which will then need paying or discussing.


Coincidentally, I asked my bank for a list of my direct debits - the answer was that this is NOT possible in Spain. I gave a similar scenario to you and was told that unlike in UK, the action here would be to reclaim the monies.

Banks and direct debits work very differently in Spain.


----------

